# help me judge new spots for outdoor 2009



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

these spots will be growing 3 plants per spots..  and will harvest in oct..

these spots is perfect safe.. I can prove yall.  but for now..  what yall think of these spots?   its down behind where my trailer is at.. even 2 of my vechiles is guarding them..  I will work my way up for guarding the mojos from animals, insects. etc..   I know the basic rules... btw  these is not same spots I grew in past...   the spots I grew in past is far from that spots right now..  as far I know  no one is not suppose to bother my premise.. that I was noted..  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

I sorta like the areas in the 2nd and 4th pictures. just my $0.02


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 16, 2009)

I live a very low drama content personal life so truth be told i feel very safe growing my plants right next to the tomatoes and the squash in the "back 40".

those spots look a little crowded what with the tree lines, but they'll do. the 4th pic looks like the best of them to me, with a little bushhoggin' that could be a nice out of the way spot.........


----------



## 420benny (Jan 17, 2009)

Stealth is good. I vote for as little clearing as necessary. Let them blend in, at least that's how I'd do it. Best of luck and I like 2 and 4 also.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

Papa Beach, I would say 2nd and 4th area depending on how much light they get? the 4th is kind of dark but it my favorite i guess u'll have to wait and see how much light they get. What i would do personally, normally where there is no life..ei: grass or small shrubs, it means one- either they don't receive a lot of light or 2- animals are prone to be in the area. Now granted an animal will be able to smell the plants from miles away but what i would do is clear out an area where there is a lot of tall grass or in the tall bush. 

Or depending on where u are?  if mountains are present Put it on the south eastern most side of the mountain. 
-My plans for the future spring grow


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck papabeach.  Do any of those places get at least six hours of direct sunlight each day during the summer?  If I remember correctly six hours of direct sunlight is important.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 17, 2009)

It would be better to see actually how big those clearings are because you can't really tell with the close up shots. You want to look for a spot that is going to get plenty of light (not a lot of trees or tree limbs blocking) yet has plenty of undergrowth that will hopefully grow the same size as your plants.

Do yourself a favor and don't bush hog or clear cut anything. You want your plants to blend into their surroundings, not stand out.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> .Do yourself a favor and don't bush hog or clear cut anything. You want your plants to blend into their surroundings, not stand out.


um....ok i'm going to disagree with that only thing u said. Normally in nature, areas that are already cleared out are like that for a reason. Either ppl made it like that or animal did- though on occasion u will see a downed tree. But remember that ppl would rather walk thru a forest than a darn corn field lol, unless ur WAYYYYYYYY out there...i would not recomend putting ur plants in the forest- That is the most traffic prone area by humans and animals. U'd rather see a herd of elk laying next to ur babies un-noticed, seemingly protecting them lol. hope it goes well, i'm on the hunt as well too soon!


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 17, 2009)

Clearings don't have to be made by an animal or person. Something might be wrong with the soil that nothing wants to grow there. Also, if you don't put them in the woods, where else are you going to put them? You mentioned corn field but they might be harvested by the farmer before you.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Clearings don't have to be made by an animal or person. Something might be wrong with the soil that nothing wants to grow there. Also, if you don't put them in the woods, where else are you going to put them? You mentioned corn field but they might be harvested by the farmer before you.


It was just insinuating with the corn field. But if u had read my previous posts, U wan2 find an area where there is REALLY tall grass or shrubs, not trees. Or if accessible plant on the south east basin of a mountain?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks everybody.. yes they do get lights approv. 7 hours a day.. which is good....as far I'm conerning.... no one has come around there for over 6 years.. everybody respect my premise..  the mexican just moved out of my traiiler.. and found out the can get more money if they live in real lease..  dangbit.. oh well   it's my home until then..  I plan to get job.. and get me own place to rent out.. and leave that area alone..    smart choice huh...   right now.. its too cold for young plants.. I want to wait until  cold phase go away before I start spout out for the best ventures..  all four spots will have 3 plants 
 the helicopters that looks for mojos  dont really spot little plants like I plan to.. they usuall want to spot large area of pot growing.. which I dont intend to do that ever again..   just  3 plants per spot  will be best move for me.. to start with.. I'm just glad I got m bills straight up..  got 30 days suspend on my tag for insurance replase.. I can deal with that..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 18, 2009)

hey dude and gals..  man..  I did tried to upload the better pics to see clearly if where it is..   but  the upload said I have too much than 4880 kb  in single pic.. that sux.. I even cropped it 4 times.. it goes down to similar to that pics..  should I use low quailtiy of images instead?  seem unfair to me cuz I do see others with good quality of images posted  like  sex showing... on other posts..


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 18, 2009)

Remember if you would like to scope out more different spots Google maps helps alot


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey dude and gals..  man..  I did tried to upload the better pics to see clearly if where it is..   but  the upload said I have too much than 4880 kb  in single pic.. that sux.. I even cropped it 4 times.. it goes down to similar to that pics..  should I use low quailtiy of images instead?  seem unfair to me cuz I do see others with good quality of images posted  like  sex showing... on other posts..



You are alloted the same amount of space to post pictures as everyone/anyone else. 
No _"unfair to me"_ policies or restrictions...


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> You are alloted the same amount of space to post pictures as everyone/anyone else.
> No _"unfair to me"_ policies or restrictions...


lol for some reason this made me laugh haha


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 19, 2009)

glad you are back smoke alot sire.... glad you are still around...have been wonder ya has been not around..  glad u doing alright!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2009)

i always look for areas where tornados have came thru and downed alot of pines. then i'll plant where two pines cross. theres normaly not to many standing trees around those areas plus its full of new plant growth to blend in with.. good luck papa


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 22, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> these spots will be growing 3 plants per spots.. and will harvest in oct..
> 
> these spots is perfect safe.. I can prove yall. but for now.. what yall think of these spots? its down behind where my trailer is at.. even 2 of my vechiles is guarding them.. I will work my way up for guarding the mojos from animals, insects. etc.. I know the basic rules... btw these is not same spots I grew in past... the spots I grew in past is far from that spots right now.. as far I know no one is not suppose to bother my premise.. that I was noted.. :hubba:


 
they all look good man im currently picking my spots too Got 1 for sure


----------



## iClown (Jan 22, 2009)

I like all but the 3rd, kinda creepy if you ask me hahaha


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 22, 2009)

I like them all really except the 3rd one. You see any other good spots right around that area?


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

they all look pretty good man even the 3rd one lol kinda creepy lol its a spot lol BOOOOO theirs a ghost in the spot ill have pics of my spots tommarrow and some sprouts i got going in my grow journal would have did it today but it was raining


----------



## Dank bud (Jan 31, 2009)

those spots are lokking good how much light they getting??


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 1, 2009)

they do get lights like 6 am to 6 pm..  right now I'm fixin to germ some seeds  but it gotta be stealth grow!!!!!!!!!  maybe cutting some for clones...  later on the mothers can yeild heavier!!!1


----------

